# Rapido as always excellent service!



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

After a stone hit my windscreen I needed it to be replaced. My local dealer obtained one in 10 days and last week replaced it and dealt with the insurance claim. He also did a couple of other jobs that were general wear and tear after 7 years of hard use. 

The most expensive job could not be done because the part would take 3 weeks to arrive. So I rang Rapido HQ in Mayenne and I collect the part tomorrow and it looks as though I will get it for free!!! In 7 years I have never had a complaint about the service of my dealer or Rapido HQ and when I buy a new camper it will of course be a Rapido. The 6 months research I did before I bought this one new in 2002 has certainly paid off.


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

When I posted this topic I emailed my Rapdio dealer and explained I was collecting the part. They have already replied saying come in anytime and we will fix it! 

When you get good service tell everyone!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Similar thing happened to us when in France with our Fleurette and I broke the hinges on our table. Phone call to Fleurette factory in Vendee, took it there a few days later and fixed it on the spot with no charge.

Now couldn't the British Converters learn something from this(looking at recent Posts :wink: )


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Aaaaah - Les Francais - Ariane, TGV and Airbus can't be wrong.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Aaaaah - Les Francais - Ariane, TGV and Airbus can't be wrong.


And then of course there's Carla (Sarkozy) :wink:

Well. Italian really but.........


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Telbell said:


> > Aaaaah - Les Francais - Ariane, TGV and Airbus can't be wrong.
> 
> 
> And then of course there's Carla (Sarkozy) :wink:
> ...


Yep - I know what you mean


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

It's good to hear. I'm looking at the Rapido and Euro Mobil this weekend at the NEC.


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

Caggsie said:


> It's good to hear. I'm looking at the Rapido and Euro Mobil this weekend at the NEC.


from my experience just look at the Rapido, why not buy it in France?

Having travelled long distance with someone in a Eura Mobil I would not touch them with a barge pole.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

I have a Rapido 9048 which is great (apart from a couple of small faults which I have sorted). I bought from Highbridge in Somerset but am less then impressed. After the first year (just passed) it will now be easier for me to get it serviced/repaired in France. Who do you use?

Cheers

Alan
Guernsey


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

If you want a new Rapido, Martin and Paul at CaravannesRapido Wokinghan cannot be beaten for knowledge and after sales service.

Peter


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> If you want a new Rapido, Martin and Paul at CaravannesRapido Wokinghan cannot be beaten for knowledge and after sales service.
> 
> Peter


 What about Brownfools @ Newark!!!


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi Alan,

We bought in France from the largest Rapido dealer in Brittany which is also closest to the factory in Mayenne.

The dealer is Bonjour Caravaning near Orgeres south of Rennes.
The annual habitation service is 49 euros.

We collect our 2010 model 903F from them in 3 weeks.They have given us an excellent part exchange price on the 9048.
Helen


----------

